# My Chihuahua Keeps Whining Constantly



## MyBabyHarley

Hello All,

I am new to this site and have a very important question.

My chihuahua Harley constantly whines. Day and night for apparently no reason. She is a year and two months old and has had nothing but love since the day she came into my life. Recently, I would say the past 2-3 months, she whines all the time. She whines when I hold her, when I feed her, when I walk in the door, when I walk her, when she's playing with her older brother (a Pomeranian), when I give her treats for being a good girl, when she's on my lap, when she's cuddling into bed with me, literally at every moment. 

I have grown up with chihuahuas my entire life. My father is a small breeder (and before I get a backlash, he is NOT a puppy mill person. He has one male and one female at a time and if he cannot find a proper home for ANY puppy, they are fixed and added to his wonderful family.) In all the chihuahuas I have ever encountered or owned (she makes my second chihuahua), I have never seen or heard one with this overwhelming habit. 

In order to try and prevent/stop her from doing this, I usually give her a firm "Shhh!" or "No," to no avail. She has been to the vet multiple times, is currently up to date on all her shots and is fixed. We can find no area where she would be uncomfortable or in pain for any reason. 

This little girl is my princess and I love her more than anything and I can't help but think I'm letting her down in someway or not providing what she needs in life. I shower her with affection, treats and toys to the point of almost spoiling her and even then this problem persists.

If there is any help out there at all, please let me know any tips, tricks or fixes to help her be happy. It would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## michele

Sounds like it could be attention seeking if you've seen the vet and there's nothing wrong.I have used "Dog Stop " it's a spray that lets out a loud noise of air so it takes their attention away on what they were doing,i used it for one of mine that used to bark at other dogs,worked wonders


----------



## woodard2009

If you can get a video of her doing this, it might be helpful to see her doing this. My chi does this when we go to visit my dads. She's quiet until we turn on the gravel road, then she starts to wind & she does this when she know we are getting close to home. It's how she expresses her excitement to be visiting my dad & coming back home. It can get annoying so I do try to hush her by Shhhhhh & it's o.k.


----------



## LostLakeLua

MyBabyHarley said:


> I shower her with affection, treats and toys to the point of almost spoiling her and even then this problem persists.


Hmmm, is it possible that with the affection and treats you share with her that it's actually training her to keep whining? As in, maybe she thinks she's only getting all the fussing BECAUSE she's crying. Dogs learn very quickly to repeat any action that causes them a positive response... maybe try a little tough love. Do your usual routine with her, call her to you, give reward when she comes and affection, pick up if you would like. The MOMENT she begins to whine (and yes it might only be a few seconds) set her on the ground and turn around and walk away. Instead of spoiling her all the time; teach her she only gets spoiled (and believe me she still will lol!) when she is being quite. It really sounds more like a behavioral issue than anything else.... and even when 'corrected' many dogs don't respond to negative reinforcement. Positive reinforcement on the other hand, where you're just rewarding the good things; and setting her down and ignoring her when she does something wrong is enough 'punishment' to a dog, especially one who wants to be with people so much. Some might even fuss a little more at first, since they're used to the whining working; almost throw a little tantrum... but trust me the second it clicks with her that QUIET equals all that lovin' and treats, she'll do what it takes as they love pleasing their owners. Affection, treats, playtime and spoiling should be only used when she is behaving; i.e. NOT whining.  Welcome to the forum, hope that helps! Stick around too, you'll love it here.


----------



## susan davis

GREAT ideas from Kitty above. Try it. Just maybe it will work. She's been vetted and there is no physical reason, so I bet that Kitty has it on the nail. She gets attention for whining, and has trained herself to that end. Try putting her on the floor, say "no whining' and leave for a few seconds; like 10. It may be that you are doing this all the time for awhile until it clicks. (You will have great abs!! getting up and down!) Sue


----------

